# One of my girls drinking water



## whiskers (Aug 28, 2011)

Nice- I like the way you have accented the subject by reducing the depth of field until the subject is the only thing in focus.
Bill


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

Your bee look like mine!
Any idea what they are? All I can do is to press on the
macro button on my digi cam. No other special lenses.
Somehow the cam has an auto focus to just zoomed in on the target while fuzzing out the background.
Still not sure how it did that!


----------



## missybee (Sep 6, 2014)

Great shot!


----------



## robere (Sep 4, 2016)

beepro said:


> Your bee look like mine!
> Any idea what they are? All I can do is to press on the
> macro button on my digi cam. No other special lenses.
> Somehow the cam has an auto focus to just zoomed in on the target while fuzzing out the background.
> Still not sure how it did that!


I don't know what kind of bees I have. I just know it hurts when they sting. When it "fuzzes" out the background it's called bokeh. Macro photography requires a lot of light if you want any depth of field at all. The more open the lens is, the more bokeh you will have. It's a balance because you want at least most of the subject in focus because you want the subject to be the main focal point. If you set the camera on auto you have no control over what you get in the end.


----------



## Nordak (Jun 17, 2016)

Nice pic! Pretty bee.


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

Thanks for the education.
I like taking nature pics too.
Lucky for me my canon digi cam has the auto focus with macro mode to
bokeh at the same time. I have to adjust the short distance sometimes though not
hard to do.


----------

